# Muskingum river catfish



## Foremanscotty

Decide to make a morning run to the river manage to catch a few shad for bait and headed out. Fished 9-2. Deeper water by dam caught 10 fish 4 channels over 5 lbs one fish Ohio at 28.5in, 6lbs flattie and a12 lbs blue


----------



## polebender

Nice looking cats! Congrats!


----------



## mocha

Nice job I will be back after them Wed night got my bait ready to go


----------



## jhouser

What pool is this in ? Fished the Devola pool last Saturday and that section was literally flowing backwards. Looks like some good flow there


----------



## mocha

Duncan falls I was in shallow water flow is down to a crawl


----------



## mocha

Wrong one opps


----------



## Foremanscotty

Rokeby


----------



## jhouser

Thanks man. We fished from 3pm to 6 am all up and down that river and got 1 5 lbr and missed one. Was a rough day to say the least


----------



## Foremanscotty

I went out twice from the bank had one run Friday night and one fish that got off at the bank Sunday night


----------



## mocha

They seem to be slow I got 2 small shovels Wed night only 2 bites boat will be ready for Monday night back at it cut baits have been the best last 3 trips shad suckers drum


----------



## slimdaddy45

Where is the boat ramp at for that pool or do you have to put in at Malta and boat upriver nice fish also


----------



## SmittyN330

Great fish! Didn't know the muskingum had blue cats! Thought they were only in the Ohio lol


----------



## mocha

They prob came from Dillon when they stocked them I had a big fish on that looked like a blue or a monster channel


----------



## Foremanscotty

slimdaddy45 said:


> Where is the boat ramp at for that pool or do you have to put in at Malta and boat upriver nice fish also


Yeah put in at Malta and head north


----------



## mocha

Foremanscotty have u been down to the river much this year I been down 3 times not much yet this year all small fish


----------



## baitguy

SmittyN330 said:


> Great fish! Didn't know the muskingum had blue cats! Thought they were only in the Ohio lol


The Muskingum flows into the Ohio at Marietta, so possible, but don't know if there are any locks / dams that would restrict that migration


----------



## Foremanscotty

Have been out a few times 3 blues in may and 5 flats biggest was 24 lbs they should be spawning next few weeks going to start after in end of the month


----------



## Foremanscotty

The blues were stocked in Dillion lake like 5 years ago and went out the spillway and ended up in the licking river then the muskingum. Biggest this year has been 33in


----------



## mocha

I'm not fishing the river till later July either they are hard to catch on beds and river up ft half is my guess it seems like every time I have a day off this year the rivers flooded bad


----------



## mocha

U can't beat that for a start hopfuly July the rivers are normal


----------

